# Curtis Sno Pro 3000



## cecks01 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I was looking to see if anyone could help me determine a fair price for my Curtis Sno Pro 3000. I inherited it from my grandfather a couple years back and have only used it a few times. I have the complete set and may even be selling the vehicle that has the mount attached with it as well. I'm just not completely sure what a fair price for the complete set would be.


----------

